# What do you think about the rock placement?



## nordg2 (Jul 24, 2017)

This is my first attempt at adding rocks to my 55 gal mbuna (demasoni, yellow lab, yellow tail acai) tank. I arranged this last night, so it is still a bit cloudy. I tried letting the rocks carefully fall in to try and get a natural look.

I would love some honest feedback about what you think, and any tips on things to change. I don't exactly have an eye for design.

Note: I have a couple bigger rocks that didn't fit and some other small ones. But most of my medium size rocks are here.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Maybe pile a few more against the big rock on the right side, but other than that it's looking good far!


----------



## dakkon227 (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice! Great job so far. I think you can adjust the flat pieces in the middle. Because we are able to see a uniform thickness within the 4 flat pieces it doesn't feel as 'real'. Maybe add a rounder/thicker piece to visually break the uniformity? Similar to what you did with the larger pieces on the far left and right.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

We think it looks great!!! :thumb:


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

It looks awesome! I like the color too. It gives a nice contrast.


----------



## nordg2 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies and advice. I made some more changes and I'm feeling much better about it. Just wanted to share some pics.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice, you did a really good job and it does look better


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

This looks much better! Getting more natural.


----------



## MarkWaters (Jan 27, 2018)

The rock placement looks good :thumb: . I also like the plants that you added in the new pictures.


----------

